# U.S. Indicts 1 Of Honduras' Most Powerful Families



## Disir (Oct 9, 2015)

Three members of one of the wealthiest and most politically well-connected families in Honduras have been indicted by the U.S. on money laundering charges.

According to the court document, three members of the Rosenthal family, along with their lawyer, are accused of laundering money for drug traffickers.

The indictment charges that the three men, Jaime Rosenthal, a four-time presidential candidate and patriarch of the family's vast businesses, his son Yani and his nephew Yankel, the president of one of the country's leading soccer teams, conspired over the past decade to launder money on behalf of drug trafficking groups.

"The Rosenthal's lawyer was also named in the indictment.

"Yankel Rosenthal, who was arrested at Miami's airport, made his first appearance in federal court Wednesday in Miami.

"The Rosenthal family owns Grupo Continental which has holdings in banking, telecommunications and agriculture. The family also runs one of the largest newspapers in the country. They deny any wrongdoing."

U.S. Indicts 1 Of Honduras' Most Powerful Families

Yep. Just doing it to protect the Honduras financial institutions.


----------



## Kosh (Oct 9, 2015)

Yep the government should have gone after the Kennedys and Rothschild's after WWII for helping to supply the German mechanized divisions with their synthetic oil..


----------



## waltky (Jan 4, 2016)

Honduras about to lose drug kingpin...

*US asks Honduras to extradite former VP on drug charges*
_Mon, Jan 04, 2016 - The US has requested the extradition of former Honduran vice president Jaime Rosenthal, one of the nation’s biggest tycoons, whom it accuses of drug trafficking and money laundering, Tegucigalpa said on Saturday._


> The US Department of the Treasury announced in October that it was targeting the 79-year-old, his son Yani and his nephew Yankel “for their money laundering and drug trafficking activities.”  “It’s not a day of joy for Honduras, it’s not even close to a day of joy for the Rosenthal family, we all regret and would prefer that it did not happen, but the extradition request is in,” Minister for Foreign Affairs Arturo Corrales told local media.
> 
> He added that the elder Rosenthal, who was vice president from 1986 to 1989, suffers from “serious illness” and pointed out that legal action is already pending in Honduras against the influential businessman.  According to the Public Ministry, the tycoon is suspected of “tax fraud and falsifying public documents,” accusations which reportedly have to do with meat imports from Brazil being falsely documented as US meat to avoid duties.
> 
> ...


----------

